# Can shrimp die from eating too much?



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

Can shrimp (RCS & CRS) eat themselves to death (like goldfish and many other fish)..

I.e. if one shrimp just happened to grab a piece of algae wafer larger than himself and eat the whole thing at the corner..

Will they just poo all the excess, or they stop after they can eat anymore? Or they will actually die from eating too much?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I've never seen mine die from eating too much.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, shrimps are not known to eat themselves to death. I've never seen it but I have seen dead fat shrimps before :icon_eek: 

Maybe its true!!

But most likely not.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I have never seen them eat to much. I feed mine a lot and sometimes some are some leftovers so they stop eating when they aren't hungry.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

oblongshrimp said:


> I have never seen them eat to much. I feed mine a lot and sometimes some are some leftovers so they stop eating when they aren't hungry.


I have the same experience. They will stop eating when they have had their capacity and it will be the left over rotting food that will kill them!


----------



## jahwork (Jan 29, 2008)

Really? Fish can eat themselves to death? 
Has anybody seen this?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hogwash I say...if fish & inverts ate themselves to death there wouldn't be any....silly.
I have this vision of a fish or shrimp so big in one of my nanos, that it makes it to the enquirer..."Fish Swallows Hobbyist":hihi:


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I've seen Tiger Barbs eat so much flake food they float on their sides at the top of the tank until they digest enough to lose some bouyancy, but none ever died.

Tommy


----------



## digthemlows (Dec 17, 2007)

That's probably where the fish eating themselves to death came from. Bloat! They can and will eat too much to be able to digest (epsom salt is a laxative). I don't know about shrimp though, mine stop when they aren't hungry as well..........then I have to vacum out the left over food.......:icon_cool


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Alright here is a change in opinion.

They can eat themselves to death. 

IF.

The food contains copper:icon_roll 

Or the diet is not varied and contains too much protein or spinach.

So keep your shrimps diet varied and copper free.

-Andrew


----------

